# Genitian Violet and mouth cancer???



## PrincessCass (Aug 6, 2005)

DD and I came down with the nasty yeastie beasties the day before Thanksgiving so I was on the hunt to treat it naturally. I read all this stuff on Genitian Violet and decided I would give it a try only I could not find it in any store or Pharmacy. So I got some acidophilus and Grapefruit seed extract. I got home and while bumming around the web a bit I found info on thrush on Dr. Sears' website. He says GV has been linked to Mouth cancer and should only be used in cases of severe or recurring thrush.

Will the Acidophilus and GSE alone work? has anyone had sucess with this treatment?


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

yikes!! I had not heard that!

Unsure of the gse and acido though Ive never tried that one


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Yikes is right! Do you have a link to the article? I'm just really interested because DD's ped recommended we use GV, saying it's much better than any of the prescription drugs.


----------



## wawap (Jun 28, 2004)

can only offer up a personal anecdote...

I battled thrush for pretty much the whole first year of DS's life & tried the GV, the RXs, everything. The *only* thing that made it go away and stay away was GSE and acidophilus.

Besides all of that, the GV was so flippin' messy! A real nightmare experience all around, IMO.

Good luck!


----------



## mammafish78 (Jun 9, 2005)

Add Some Garlic To Your Diet!!!!


----------



## PrincessCass (Aug 6, 2005)

here is the link
http://www.askdrsears.com/html/8/T083100.asp

Warning - gentian violet has been used for many years to treat thrush. A recent study done in Australia has linked gentian violet to cancer of the mouth. However, many other professionals around the world believe that it is safe, and continue to recommend it. For this reason, we suggest you use this remedy sparingly, and for as little time as possible.

thats what it says


----------



## its_me_mona (Feb 2, 2005)

It has never been recommended that GV be used for any longer than about 3-4 days. And when you do use it, you should only use a minimal amount. Just what Dr. Sears said, lol.

This may help set your mind at ease though -- it refers to a study done on animals who were fed excessive quantities of gentian violet. Perhaps it is what Dr. Sears is talking about -- http://www.rwh.org.au/rwhcpg/maternity.cfm?doc_id=5870 You can find similiar results by googling "gentian violet cancer".

That said, maybe you could try another remedy to see if it works well for you?


----------



## ima062002 (Mar 23, 2004)

I was diagnosed with trush while vacationing in Israel and suggested GV since my LC back in the States had suggested it. The doctor there was shocked that GV is still used in the US. He told me that they stopped using it over there a while ago because of the link to cancer.


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wawap*
can only offer up a personal anecdote...

I battled thrush for pretty much the whole first year of DS's life & tried the GV, the RXs, everything. The *only* thing that made it go away and stay away was GSE and acidophilus.


yep! same here


----------

